# SchH2!!! Cito



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Cito is Csabre's "twin" and belongs to a novice handler who works periodically at OG Indianapolis...He got his Schh2 a few weeks ago at their last trial. 

I also had the opportunity to meet one of the helpers from the club who knows Cito...and he worked Cito's littermate Csabre a bit and told me they were very alike - strong, stable and "real". 

Cito is from Xito Maineiche and my Kyra v Frolich Haus...this was the only litter I got from Xito and Kyra....and there are 3 in Schutzhund and a Certified Police K9 with Vermont State Police from this litter...

This is Cito, Csabre and their dam, Kyra...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations Lee! That is great news! 

Your dogs are just amazing!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Lee!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all!!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, job well done..


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

congrats! and wow they are all gorgeous


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats Lee!! That's got to be the greatest feeling for a breeder!!

I'm just sorry I missed meeting Csabre as she is a gorgeous dog with a lot of potential I hear!


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, your dogs are amazing. Ans this must be very rewarding for the novice handler and the breeder.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Awesome Lee!! Congrats


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Lee ~ BIG, <span style='font-size: 17pt'>BIG Congratulations </span>to you and the handler of Cito. I'm sure you must be very, very proud!!*
























*Wait a minute... LOL. One of these too...*


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations Lee!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I missed this one,







to all!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That's a brag indeed!


----------

